# Critique my riding XC!



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I just wanted to say those pics are fantastic. So crystal clear. Also, your horse is adorable!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow you guys look great.  I LOVE XC!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

It looks like you did a pretty good job. Congrats on not being as nervous. I know my first year of doing xcountry was not good at all because I was soooo nervous. You horse is adorable! Keep up the good work. And remember to always look up even when going down (like hills, banks)


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Very Nice!!!!  Beautiful day, beautiful pictures, wow... Thanks for sharing! Great riding too! You looked really good overall! 8)


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

what breed is your horse?? he is absolutely stunning!!!!

you look good on him...i think yall make a wonderful team!
i would love to cross country!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

You guys look great together, although I will say I've never seen that kind of horse do XC!!!

You have a nice, consistent straight line from the bit to your elbow, heels down, and you are always waiting for your horse to jump--your not jumping ahead of him. The third from last picture looks like you could of released him a bit more, however, very nice releases over all. 

Great job!!


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys! I actually think my position over XC is much better than showjumping - perhaps because theres less work to do getting the horse to go forward and also because our XC fences were TINY! 

Bradley isn't mine, sadly, but the riding school's. He's just a plain old grade cob, only he missed out on the usual spots. And he's a bit ont the pudgy side at the moment! He got a bit annoyed in the lesson as I wasn't allowed to let him eat even when we were waiting for the other 3 to do their jumps - our instructor has a vet's inspection this week and he's already yelled/sworn at her for the ponies being too fat!


----------



## Just Jump It (Jan 13, 2008)

Your position is great in that its practical and natural, not posey like so many "trendy" riders over here in the US. 

I would suggest shortening your stirrups a half a hole or even a full hole. This will give your extra stability when navigating cross country jumps over uneven terrain. 

Because your stirrups are a tad long, your base of support is a tad deep. You do not want this XC, your horse needs you off his back. Because your seat is deep, you are sitting too soon after the jump. In many pics, you've landed before your horses feet have. As the jumps get bigger, your horse will begin taking them down with his back legs unless you stay off his back.

Many riders with too long stirrups hunch their backs. Once you fix your stirrup length, I think you're back problem will gradually disappear. 

Your release is nice, and youre giving him his head upon landing wich is great.

Youve already pointed out your other faults, and I am refaining from commenting on your leg.  

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Chaddd (Jun 15, 2008)

That looks like so much fun! I wish we had XC courses near where I live. You look like your doing great, and making good progress. Keep up the good work, and keep us updated on how your going :]


----------



## Creamcheeze (Jun 16, 2008)

Wonderful pictures, that must be a nice camera/lens being used! 
Your position from the pictures shows that you're a balanced rider. There were a few things that I took note of, your release and 2 point timing. Release just a bit more over XC fences as your horse really needs to stretch and give. You can try sliding your release up the neck a few more inches, instead of sliding the reins through your fingers. That way, you don't have to gather the slacked reins after the fence. 
The rolltop you did was when I noticed the 2 point. Just a bit forward, with a horse that doesn't trust a fence, he needs to trust you. Sticking with him all the way to the base of the jump prevents any nasty over-the-head refusals. 
Looks like you've got everything under control, remember to have a good time and enjoy each fence, and let your horse enjoy them too!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome pictures!!

Beautiful bold horse, you look pretty good.
I could perhaps suggest to go up a couple of holes in your stirrups, although thats not real important at that height.
Keep up the awesome work!

I want updates


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Kyani said:


> Thanks guys! I actually think my position over XC is much better than showjumping - perhaps because theres less work to do getting the horse to go forward and also because our XC fences were TINY!
> 
> Bradley isn't mine, sadly, but the riding school's. He's just a plain old grade cob, only he missed out on the usual spots. And he's a bit ont the pudgy side at the moment! He got a bit annoyed in the lesson as I wasn't allowed to let him eat even when we were waiting for the other 3 to do their jumps - our instructor has a vet's inspection this week and he's already yelled/sworn at her for the ponies being too fat!


I was going to ask what he was. He is stunning. I would be in heaven out in England. You guys have all those heavy bred horses which he have none of here and I'm jealous! Heavy horses are hard to come by here.


----------



## hunterchick24 (Jun 1, 2008)

You and your horse look so so so so nice. u have a very solid position however on some pictures you were left behind or a little ahead of him and i understand he probly took so bad spots . but try when u practice to trot up to a fence adn then go up with the horse almost over adzajerate so u can feel the horse move your hip angle for u instead of u doing it yourself. its hard to explain lol i hope you got the concept.


----------

